# Straight cath for urine specimen



## spritsch (Sep 27, 2012)

I am wondering what other EDs are doing for straight cath for urine specimen.  We can no longer use 51701 (which states 'straight cath for residual urine').  Is anyone charging HCPCS P9612? Or is this assumed part of the test of urine?  The CPC-H study guide states "A non-indwelling bladder catheter is inserted and immediately removed after urine is obtained for the diagnostic purposes, ie, sterile urine specimen or a post-voiding urine (51701)"  This seems like a contradiction from the CPT book.  We had a recent audit recommending we use P9612 and that 51701 is not appropriate for st cath for ua.  

How is everyone else charging this?  Thanks for any response!


----------



## tammyross (Sep 27, 2012)

I have used 51701 for our straight caths too.  I have wondered about the P9612 as well.  I would think if they physician documents that a post void residual is needed, you could bill for 51701 but if it is strictly for a culture or something along those lines.  I would like to know what other people are doing too.


----------

